# funny dog



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone else have a dog that likes to do this with their paw...?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

All my pups do this when they lie down most of the time  He is so cute! Hope he is feeling better!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, Aspen looks so precious!
I have seen Goliath put his paw like that, but not Sophia.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Blaise will lay like that if he's not "relaxed". He folds both paws in if he's planning on laying in that spot for a bit. It's his "I'm waiting pose".


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Celt said:


> Blaise will lay like that if he's not "relaxed". He folds both paws in if he's planning on laying in that spot for a bit. It's his "I'm waiting pose".


Aspen is the opposite. This pose means he's completely relaxed.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

both my dogs do this.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Shadow lays like that sometimes too.


----------

